# Never talk to my brother



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm living at home with my parents and brothers. They're both quite socially isolated. My oldest brother works, so I never really see him.. but we talk sometimes. But my other brother is stuck home all the time and we never ever say a word to eachother. It's not like we hate eachother, it's just the awkward-don't know what to say thing. We don't get along personality wise. Both my brothers are 25+ so they should leave the house, but it seems like they never will. It feels kinda weird to never talk to my brother and I don't even know why. My mum thinks it's my fault or something and that I should take the first step. Since he's home all the time he spends more time around my mum. Recently I asked something to my brother (which rarely happends, cause neither does he) so at least I said something, but he never says anything to me. When my boyfriend comes over he suddenly talks to him (but not to me). Even though my boyfriend talks alot and gets along with everyone basically. Do you talk to your brothers/sisters? Is this normal? Maybe it's cause we're both socially weird..


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I have 3 brothers and I do talk to them all, but I don't live with them. My 2 younger brothers, no problem but my older brother moved to Texas and when he came to visit he didn't really speak to me and i thought no way, I'm not gonna play this game. I just went for it and told him hey, why are you behaving like you don't know me? We're sibs, let's act like it lol. He laughed and then made some excuse and we resumed to being cool. I guess we have our awkward moments but I like to be the ice breaker. As you should since maybe he's more comfortable around men. Let him know like heyyyy, what's up? Pretend it's whatever. My opinion, if you were raised with your siblings there is this bond that will always be there and accepting each other too.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to fight a lot with my younger sister when we were young and that was the only form of communication we had for many years. Though we don't talk a lot now because we are separated by quite the distance we get along very well when we meet, like actual family. I think for us it just came naturally as a part of growing up. She even asked me to join her on vacation to another country not long ago. I would have but I was busy.

I do have other siblings I wasn't raised with which I talk to less for the most part. 

Why don't you ask him to watch a film with you?


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

I think because we're all introverted at my house no one feels the need to interact. I've never been close to any family member. My parents never said I love you nor hugged me as far as I know. We grew up very distant, which really sucks. It's hard to suddenly start talking to my brother and it would be super awkward. Maybe one day it will change when I move out he might act diffrently. I kinda got used to it now, but still doesn;t feel right


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

CookieCrumble said:


> I think because we're all introverted at my house no one feels the need to interact. I've never been close to any family member. My parents never said I love you nor hugged me as far as I know. We grew up very distant, which really sucks. It's hard to suddenly start talking to my brother and it would be super awkward. Maybe one day it will change when I move out he might act diffrently. I kinda got used to it now, but still doesn;t feel right


Not sure what your brother does at home, but if all he does is play video games he probably doesn't care whether you talk to him or not.

Otherwise, he might feel the same as you, and in this case especially it doesn't take more than one of you to break the ice. If one of you just ask the other one to do something together once, then the other might be more open to reciprocate the action.

In either case, if you want to get closer to him just tell him you are bored one day ask if he wants to do something with you.


----------

